# Official bash UGA thread 2016



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2016)

The Big Orange finally get that monkey off their back and play lights out 2nd half to come back and smoke the Gators. I know the older UT fans and history in general will say that Bama is our main rival,  but to me it's Florida and GA. living in GA and having friends that are GA fans make this one a little more personal. It just wouldn't be right not to have this thread,  right here on enemy grounds. With UT on a high after snapping the 11 game streak and UGA looking to rebound from a lashing, I'd expect the Dawgs to play with a chip on their shoulder this week in front of the home crowd. I know they say not to kick a dog when it's down, but that wouldn't be very neighborly of us not to


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2016)

.........


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2016)

......


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2016)

.......


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2016)

...............


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 26, 2016)

Way back before I was born...


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## FSUNoles88 (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## FSUNoles88 (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## FSUNoles88 (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

Some good ones no doubt


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Some good ones no doubt



Amateur's!!! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=244797


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

brick wall comes tumbling down in texas this week


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

bama will sweep up the mess tam leaves behind. game over for volsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

the west will decide who wins the east this year for sure. not east league play considering the gators and vols schedule. bunch of scrubs playing real teams.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 26, 2016)

Keep it rolling boys..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

This is every single one of you EVERY year


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

dang. hope that mishap digging up the septic system in the trailer park in chattsworth aint interfering with slayers internet.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

With coke bottles and still cant hit the barn


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the west will decide who wins the east this year for sure. not east league play considering the gators and vols schedule. bunch of scrubs playing real teams.



I was laughed at during the lead up to the season when I said the ACC Atlantic is better than the SEC East.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> With coke bottles and still cant hit the barn



Hopefully this isn't your "best yet" you mentioned in another thread considering 3 dawg fans posted the same thing Saturday night. If this is your best you may wanna home your originality skills.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Hopefully this isn't your "best yet" you mentioned in another thread considering 3 dawg fans posted the same thing Saturday night. If this is your best you may wanna home your originality skills.



Yall posted pics of the kid? Post up so I can go see?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

This is my good one. Definition of originality..learn something scott


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 26, 2016)

My goodness, it is meme training day in the migrant kindergarten!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kid was wearing coke bottles. Not even sure he can see the uprights.





Scott G said:


> Well you can't claim Rodrigo couldn't see the posts! On the other hand, those Coke bottles may have thrown off his balance.





toyota4x4h said:


> Yall posted pics of the kid? Post up so I can go see?



You needed a picture with those 2 quotes to make it obvious? Makes sense I guess. VOLs ain't much for reading.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> You needed a picture with those 2 quotes to make it obvious? Makes sense I guess. VOLs ain't much for reading.



Learn you something scotty boy!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> My goodness, it is meme training day in the migrant kindergarten!



No. This is the one and only Volsux I feel good thread.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

POOR UGA DAWG 
Wishes he wasn't useless and could make it 3 ft without needing a bag of ice to sit on!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

...... ....


----------



## Scott G (Sep 26, 2016)

This thread has provided me with more than I could have imagined. My cup runneth over.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

.
.
.
.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

Anyone else see a resemblance?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

The only way GA can gather fans


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

Ga fans be like

r defense gon' be gud


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

Bahaha


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice arm tackle Kirby!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Amateur's!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=244797





Take another night boys... 

Slayer is about to lay the wood to boys... You poor souls...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nice arm tackle Kirby!!



Go mudder challenge...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yall posted pics of the kid? Post up so I can go see?



Oh, you'll see....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

My turn is coming!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> This is my good one. Definition of originality..learn something scott



Can't be beat. Crying Jordan face as the ball that cost y'all the game last year hahahahahhaha


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

. . . .


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

.. .. ..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

... .. .


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

fsunoles88 said:


>



..... .. .. ..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

...... ...... .


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

.............. ...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

Bump


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


>





Browning Slayer said:


> My turn is coming!


Slayer be like


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

. .. ...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

. .. . ..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> No. This is the one and only Volsux I feel good thread.



I don't know.  It seems to be more of a I am a volsux fan, I am stupid, hear me roar kind of thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2016)

This thread is an epic fail, just like the 10rc athletic program.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I hate to tell you, but the ACC Atlantic is better than the SEC East.






toyota4x4h said:


> If they played tomorrow 10rc would beat fsu maybe not Clemson and theyd stomp out the rest of the atlantic. Heck even uga would.
> Meaning yall have 2 good teams on that side and the east has 3 if you count the gatas. Throw 10rc in there between 06-12 and wed be top 2.





elfiii said:


> Now that right there is funny, I don't care who you are.






bullgator said:


> OK, a legitimate question to the ACC crew. After FSU and Clemson, which are legit top tier national teams, list the remaining ACC teams in order of strength.
> I'd really be interested in y'all opinion of the conference depth chart.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=873077&highlight=acc+atlantic+sec+east&page=3


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=873077&highlight=acc+atlantic+sec+east&page=3


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


>



PM me that meme blank.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This thread is an epic fail, just like the 10rc athletic program.



This!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> This!



Feelings.  Y'all are catching them.


----------



## Horns (Sep 27, 2016)

This thread is about as funny as a car wreck. The few Vol fans that are posting here suck with their team


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 27, 2016)

This should work


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 27, 2016)

Last year we got their coach fired.  This year we knock them out of the polls


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Last year we got their coach fired.  This year we knock them out of the polls



And gonna do it with all those 2 and 3 star players to boot......


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> And gonna do it with all those 2 and 3 star players to boot......



I'm not a Murray county boy.  But North Murray does have a kid committed to UGA. 4* offensive lineman Luke Griffith


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm not a Murray county boy.  But North Murray does have a kid committed to UGA. 4* offensive lineman Luke Griffith



Is he pictured?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I don't know.  It seems to be more of a I am a volsux fan, I am stupid, hear me roar kind of thread.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 27, 2016)

Really getting some mileage of of this.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Really getting some mileage of of this.



GoldRanger...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm not a Murray county boy.  But North Murray does have a kid committed to UGA. 4* offensive lineman Luke Griffith



There is still a chance for Murray...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2016)

I thought Elfiii told me at lunch that he was gonna lock this one down. 

Or was it make it a sticky and remove the post limit. 

I can'trremember which it was.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought Elfiii told me at lunch that he was gonna lock this one down.
> 
> Or was it make it a sticky and remove the post limit.
> 
> I can'trremember which it was.



I answered you in Red!!^^^^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I answered you n Red!!^^^^



Red wasn't in that post, though we did talk about him at lunch.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Red wasn't in that post, though we did talk about him at lunch.



Let's be honest, it was more laughing at Red..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let's be honest, it was more laughing at Red..



et al


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 28, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Really getting some mileage of of this.



Not yet.  Just gettin' her broke in.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 28, 2016)

Win or Lose I am a Volunteer. We have had hard times, we have lost games, coaches, players...but we are always Volunteers...We bleed Orange, we love our hound dogs, we love Rocky Top, we love Peyton Manning. We love our Mamas and Daddys, fried chicken, apple pie, sunshine, hunting and fishing. We kiss our babies,fight with our siblings, stand for the National Athem, cry when we hear Taps played, cry at weddings, love our kids and love our Ford trucks! We ain't all that different from any of you other teams....but WE ARE VOLUNTEERS until we die. I hope we win come Saturday, I hope we come to play hard and fair and take that back to Neyland Sadium. But if we don't, then lets see ya'll beat the Gators...cause We did!!!!!!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 28, 2016)

TNGIRL said:


> But if we don't, then lets see ya'll beat the Gators...cause We did!!!!!!



Classic example of a moral victory.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Classic example of a moral victory.




There are a lot of moral victories going on in the forum as of late..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Red wasn't in that post, though we did talk about him at lunch.





Browning Slayer said:


> Let's be honest, it was more laughing at Red..



Mac is tip top. He just cain't behave hissef all the time.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 28, 2016)

TNGIRL said:


> Win or Lose I am a Volunteer. We have had hard times, we have lost games, coaches, players...but we are always Volunteers...We bleed Orange, we love our hound dogs, we love Rocky Top, we love Peyton Manning. We love our Mamas and Daddys, fried chicken, apple pie, sunshine, hunting and fishing. We kiss our babies,fight with our siblings, stand for the National Athem, cry when we hear Taps played, cry at weddings, love our kids and love our Ford trucks! We ain't all that different from any of you other teams....but WE ARE VOLUNTEERS until we die. I hope we win come Saturday, I hope we come to play hard and fair and take that back to Neyland Sadium. But if we don't, then lets see ya'll beat the Gators...cause We did!!!!!!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> There are a lot of moral victories going on in the forum as of late..



You're right.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 28, 2016)

TNGIRL said:


> Win or Lose I am a Volunteer. We have had hard times, we have lost games, coaches, players...but we are always Volunteers...We bleed Orange, we love our hound dogs, we love Rocky Top, we love Peyton Manning. We love our Mamas and Daddys, fried chicken, apple pie, sunshine, hunting and fishing. We kiss our babies,fight with our siblings, stand for the National Athem, cry when we hear Taps played, cry at weddings, love our kids and love our Ford trucks! We ain't all that different from any of you other teams....but WE ARE VOLUNTEERS until we die. I hope we win come Saturday, I hope we come to play hard and fair and take that back to Neyland Sadium. But if we don't, then lets see ya'll beat the Gators...cause We did!!!!!!



I'll drink to that


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 29, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Mac is tip top. He just cain't behave hissef all the time.



All the time ... ?  How about any time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2016)

TNGIRL said:


> Win or Lose I am a Volunteer. We have had hard times, we have lost games, coaches, players...but we are always Volunteers...We bleed Orange, we love our hound dogs, we love Rocky Top, we love Peyton Manning. We love our Mamas and Daddys, fried chicken, apple pie, sunshine, hunting and fishing. We kiss our babies,fight with our siblings, stand for the National Athem, cry when we hear Taps played, cry at weddings, love our kids and love our Ford trucks! We ain't all that different from any of you other teams....but WE ARE VOLUNTEERS until we die. I hope we win come Saturday, I hope we come to play hard and fair and take that back to Neyland Sadium. But if we don't, then lets see ya'll beat the Gators...cause We did!!!!!!


Only one of two Vols I know I'll give a hug.

Any woman that can make Quacks face turn fire engine red and make him lose his Coozie for a year has got my vote.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only one of two Vols I know I'll give a hug.
> 
> Any woman that can make Quacks face turn fire engine red and make him lose his Coozie for a year has got my vote.



I know that's right!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only one of two Vols I know I'll give a hug.
> 
> Any woman that can make Quacks face turn fire engine red and make him lose his Coozie for a year has got my vote.




where's my hug?????

really messed up exciting happy ending wasn't it!!!????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2016)

TNGIRL said:


> where's my hug?????
> 
> really messed up exciting happy ending wasn't it!!!????


It was a great game.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 2, 2016)

I do not care too much for college football.  Could give a care about the Vols. 
But I screamed and cheered when that ball was caught and time was run out yesterday.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was a great game.



It was but TN played pretty poorly for so much of the game, but we kept it close enough (thank you defense)that when they HAD to make something happen it was all or nothing. We did get lucky but that is how those exciting plays happen! I am happy but next year I probably won't be! 
you ever shoot your trad bow? how's that youngun of yours???
you owe me a hug next time we see each other! just surprise the fire outta me!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> All the time ... ?  How about any time!



He's fine in private. Once he gets out in public is when his problems start.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2016)

elfiii said:


> He's fine in private. Once he gets out in public is when his problems start.



Depends on who you ask...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 3, 2016)

How long does it take to train a dog to sit?  4 seconds


----------



## Scott G (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> How long does it take to train a dog to sit?  4 seconds



Looked more like it took 59:56 to me.

Dwags suck and would be blown out by App state.............but gave UT all they wanted.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 4, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Looked more like it took 59:56 to me.
> 
> Dwags suck and would be blown out by App state.............but gave UT all they wanted.



Difference is we got the best of y'all. We were sleep walking. It was a good game fir what it was and Eason is good.  But yall still ain't as good as we made you look. Remember we had 3 nfl players out on defense.  2 lbs and Sutton in the secondary


----------



## b rad (Oct 4, 2016)

tenn is garbage never have done anything and they will not make it to atlanta


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 4, 2016)

Brianduffey said:


> tenn is garbage never have done anything and they will not make it to atlanta



Judging by your grammar, I'd say you were UGA alumni.


----------



## b rad (Oct 4, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> Judging by your grammar, I'd say you were UGA alumni.



no I graduated from a high school in tennesee that's why my grammar aint no good


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Difference is we got the best of y'all. We were sleep walking. It was a good game fir what it was and Eason is good.  But yall still ain't as good as we made you look. Remember we had 3 nfl players out on defense.  2 lbs and Sutton in the secondary


----------



## Scott G (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We were sleep walking.



Good lord what a load! I guess the only time TN HASN"T been sleep walking is the 2nd half of the Florida game.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


>



Laugh all you want,  but you don't lose that much talent and not suffer a lot.  We did fine against the run up the middle.  It was the outside where we got hurt.  Insert Sutton at CB and give us our LBS and y'all wouldn't have been as successful. Same is true for the passing game. Sutton takes his side of the field away.  Run and pass


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Laugh all you want,  but you don't lose that much talent and not suffer a lot.  We did fine against the run up the middle.  It was the outside where we got hurt.  Insert Sutton at CB and give us our LBS and y'all wouldn't have been as successful. Same is true for the passing game. Sutton takes his side of the field away.  Run and pass



Try sleep walk in when you play us.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Difference is we got the best of y'all. We were sleep walking. It was a good game fir what it was and Eason is good.  But yall still ain't as good as we made you look. Remember we had 3 nfl players out on defense.  2 lbs and Sutton in the secondary



Sleep Walking.... 

That is one of the dumbest posts you have ever put on here and you've had some really dumb ones.. 

Sleep Walking!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 4, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Good lord what a load! I guess the only time TN HASN"T been sleep walking is the 2nd half of the Florida game.



If you think that was our A game, your

We even took Hurd out in the 4th. 4 players down. We were lucky,  yes,  but yall were lucky Hurds fumble was not a TD also. We can spin it 100 ways.  Either way yall got beat


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sleep Walking....
> 
> That is one of the dumbest posts you have ever put on here and you've had some really dumb ones..
> 
> Sleep Walking!!



Ok Slayer. Whatever makes you feel better about your moral victory.  You got the best of us and  our 2nd and 3rd string


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ok Slayer. Whatever makes you feel better about your moral victory.  You got the best of us and  our 2nd and 3rd string



No moral victory! I'm not the one making excuses for poor football.. 

Sleep walking!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 4, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Try sleep walk in when you play us.



Which "us"?  Just going by your avatar, they've already sleptwalk through half of you.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If you think that was our A game, your
> 
> We even took Hurd out in the 4th. 4 players down. We were lucky,  yes,  but yall were lucky Hurds fumble was not a TD also. We can spin it 100 ways.  Either way yall got beat



Tell the class why Hurd went out. LOL

Hurd'S fumble was "luck" in the way we got "lucky" he was showboating and didn't realize the OTHER safety was about to light him up.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2016)

Vowels win it all just like 98!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 4, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Try sleep walk in when you play us.



Hopefully the sleeping giant will be awake for that game. Better hope yall don't play like you did last week


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2016)

Dear God! It's not nice to laugh at somebody else's inferiority complex but I just can't help myself. Forgive me.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Hopefully the sleeping giant will be awake for that game. Better hope yall don't play like you did last week



or last years game at home.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Hopefully the sleeping giant will be awake for that game. Better hope yall don't play like you did last week



They will beat ya'll with both hands tied behind their back just so it isn't ugly.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Dear God! It's not nice to laugh at somebody else's inferiority complex but I just can't help myself. Forgive me.


You really read me wrong,  Sir. 

It's sad that I can't point out that 1. We had 4 starters out, 3 of whom made this defense,  minus Barnett, who is the true star next to Sutton and JRM. 2. That we played poorly. I call it sleep walking because everyone in the world knows we play fine after halftime. Or maybe our coaches are just great coaches, who are better than everyone else we've played at 2nd half adjustments? And 3. We went back to our unsuccessful offense against yall. 

That's not an inferiority complex. That's just me calling it like it is, just as I always do. I know my team,  I know these coaches. Y'all mocked me when I said we were playing vanilla in the first 3 games.  Y'all mocked me when I said we would change it up against Florida and everyone would see a different team.  And y'all continue to do it now.  If anyone has an inferiority complex,  it's the UGA fanbase. I understand,  yall had the taste of victory in your mouth against a legitimate opponent and it was taken away in a blink of an eye.  I've been there,  it feels good to think yourteam is capable and better than expected and all the could'a, should'a, would'a won scenarios


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I call it sleep walking because everyone in the world knows we play fine after halftime. Or maybe our coaches are just great coaches, who are better than everyone else we've played at 2nd half adjustments? And 3. We went back to our unsuccessful offense against yall.



Trust me, son.  What y'all are doing isn't sustainable.  It's going to end very ugly, and Slayer will be foaming at the mouth when it does.

I've lived through the FSU - Oregon debacle.  Difference this time is that I see it coming.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Trust me, son.  What y'all are doing isn't sustainable.  It's going to end very ugly, and Slayer will be foaming at the mouth when it does.
> 
> I've lived through the FSU - Oregon debacle.  Difference this time is that I see it coming.



This ain't FSU,or Oregon  . This is about the time we hit our stride last year.  Either way,  I think aTm is being given too much credit.  They are good, but I dunno if they can beat us. But with 3 stars gone,  it will be harder on us.  I'm not too worried.  I was worried more about GA than I am the Aggies


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This ain't FSU,or Oregon  . This is about the time we hit our stride last year.  Either way,  I think aTm is being given too much credit.  They are good, but I dunno if they can beat us. But with 3 stars gone,  it will be harder on us.  I'm not too worried.  I was worried more about GA than I am the Aggies



Score predictions?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You really read me wrong,  Sir.
> 
> It's sad that I can't point out that 1. We had 4 starters out, 3 of whom made this defense,  minus Barnett, who is the true star next to Sutton and JRM. 2. That we played poorly. I call it sleep walking because everyone in the world knows we play fine after halftime. Or maybe our coaches are just great coaches, who are better than everyone else we've played at 2nd half adjustments? And 3. We went back to our unsuccessful offense against yall.
> 
> That's not an inferiority complex. That's just me calling it like it is, just as I always do. I know my team,  I know these coaches. Y'all mocked me when I said we were playing vanilla in the first 3 games.  Y'all mocked me when I said we would change it up against Florida and everyone would see a different team.  And y'all continue to do it now.  If anyone has an inferiority complex,  it's the UGA fanbase. I understand,  yall had the taste of victory in your mouth against a legitimate opponent and it was taken away in a blink of an eye.  I've been there,  it feels good to think yourteam is capable and better than expected and all the could'a, should'a, would'a won scenarios



All things considered I don't think I read you wrong at all. First of all you start with the woulda, coulda, shoulda's. Two can play that game. If we had Chubb in good health who's to say your D could have stopped him? You? That don't cut no ice hoss. As it was we spotted you and were running our second and third on the depth chart running backs against you and you couldn't stop us. Even our true freshmen got in on the act. Missing your 3 "NFL" D linemen is a weak sauce unless you are saying you have no depth on your D line and if that is the case then you really aren't contenders if 3 players missing a game makes the difference. What are the other 9 guys doing out there on the field? Sleep walking? I suggest you wake them up ricky tick.

Your team has a bad habit of "sleep walking" all of last year and every game this year so far except for the 2nd half of the Florida game, but that was the exception, not the rule. App St gave ya'll all you could handle. Florida had a choke hold on you at the end of the first half.

As for the "Vanilla" flavoring, is that what ya'll were doing against us? We led on the scoreboard the entire game except for a few brief minutes in the 4th Qtr when ya'll scored your go ahead touchdown but then we came right back and scored on ya'll and got back on top again. By all rights ya'll should have had us curb stomped by the end of the first half, Vanilla ice cream notwithstanding but you didn't. We aren't that good and ya'll didn't respect us, yet another Vol shortcoming. We got up for ya'll but ya'll laid down on us. Maybe next year you will respect us a little better but I hope you don't. We can live with the insult of ya'll not giving your best against us, especially if we win.

As for your "second half" ball club the only second half where you showed real talent and ability this year was the Florida game and I'll hand it to you, ya'll were on fire and played a complete game and I enjoyed watching ya'll curb stomp Florida. For one half. On the other hand Florida quit at the end of the first half. They figured they had it in the bag.

Otherwise your team's performance has been lackluster and you won against us by pure luck and stupid mistakes on our part. The fact is we outplayed both you and ourselves last Saturday except for the last 10 seconds of the game when we reverted to form. In the coulda, woulda, shoulda vein if we hadn't been penalized for that stupid excessive celebration and taken the chance on a long kick off instead of the pooch kick who's to say we wouldn't have stopped you flat and won the game? The momentum, the score and the clock were on our side. I saw the faces of your fans at the game when we scored that 50 yd TD strike with 10 seconds left in the game. They all wore a death mask. Please don't tell me your team shrugged it off as no big deal because it was a big deal. It was a bone crushing big deal and ya'll won by pure luck. Please don't tell me ya'll practice the Hail Mary with a vengeance and you knew it was a done deal. That would be a flat out lie.

We do not have an inferiority complex. Since 2001 we have been the SEC Champs twice and within a few seconds of beating Bama for the championship in 2012. We have been contenders during that time with at least a 10-2 record or better every year except 2006, 2009, 2010, 2013 and 2015. 2010 is the only year we had a losing record during that time period. We are used to being near the top of the SEC for 14 years out of the last 15. We know this is a down year, we expected it and it has come true. The difference is we will be back in contention next year and we aren't moping about our sour luck this year. 

The same cannot be said for the Vols. Ya'll have suffered a Lost Decade with 5 of the last 10 years resulting in a losing record. Ya'll have been up, down and all around but never consistent at winning year in year out. You have never made it past a division title in that time period. "Playing freshmen" and "Dooley left the cupboard bare" gets you just so far and then you run out of excuses.

I'll grant ya'll this much. You have a good team with talent and athleticism and you will likely win the East but you lack the ability to play a complete game and you make stupid mistakes like Hurd not protecting the ball and profiling at the goal line last Saturday. It cost you a straight up TD. That's not sleepwalking. That's lack of discipline and focus and that's your team's perennial weakness - never playing up to your potential. You may know your team and your coaches but the fact ya'll are 5-0 is pure luck and every reasonable person knows it. If it were us at 5-0 we would admit it was pure luck because it would be. We just aren't that good this year. Ya'll have yet to prove you're all that plus a basket of chips but you sure talk like you are when you aren't poor mouthing about "NFL" D linemen and "Vanilla play calling".

If ya'll play A&M and Bama like you did us you're going to lose ugly. If you play one half the way you played the second half against Florida you're still going to lose to them.

The cheese is about to get bindin'. It's put up or shut up time. We're headed back to the Belk Bowl if we're lucky and we know it and it doesn't bother us. Ya'll have no idea where you are headed by hook or crook. Every game ya'll play is like a box of chocolates and errybody no what Forrest, Forrest Gump said about that.

Nailed it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> All things considered I don't think I read you wrong at all. First of all you start with the woulda, coulda, shoulda's. Two can play that game. If we had Chubb in good health who's to say your D could have stopped him? You? That don't cut no ice hoss. As it was we spotted you and were running our second and third on the depth chart running backs against you and you couldn't stop us. Even our true freshmen got in on the act. Missing your 3 "NFL" D linemen is a weak sauce unless you are saying you have no depth on your D line and if that is the case then you really aren't contenders if 3 players missing a game makes the difference. What are the other 9 guys doing out there on the field? Sleep walking? I suggest you wake them up ricky tick.
> 
> Your team has a bad habit of "sleep walking" all of last year and every game this year so far except for the 2nd half of the Florida game, but that was the exception, not the rule. App St gave ya'll all you could handle. Florida had a choke hold on you at the end of the first half.
> 
> ...




The voice of logic just hit a walk off homer!!!

Elfiii... Mic drop!

See you sorry Vols later. Facts are facts!


----------



## Scott G (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This ain't FSU,or Oregon  . This is about the time we hit our stride last year.  Either way,  I think aTm is being given too much credit.  They are good, but I dunno if they can beat us. But with 3 stars gone,  it will be harder on us.  I'm not too worried.  I was worried more about GA than I am the Aggies



AM being given too much credit? Like you GON VOLS gave Appy?

Edit: I don't even know why I posted. Elfii just schooled the yard!


----------



## Horns (Oct 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> All things considered I don't think I read you wrong at all. First of all you start with the woulda, coulda, shoulda's. Two can play that game. If we had Chubb in good health who's to say your D could have stopped him? You? That don't cut no ice hoss. As it was we spotted you and were running our second and third on the depth chart running backs against you and you couldn't stop us. Even our true freshmen got in on the act. Missing your 3 "NFL" D linemen is a weak sauce unless you are saying you have no depth on your D line and if that is the case then you really aren't contenders if 3 players missing a game makes the difference. What are the other 9 guys doing out there on the field? Sleep walking? I suggest you wake them up ricky tick.
> 
> Your team has a bad habit of "sleep walking" all of last year and every game this year so far except for the 2nd half of the Florida game, but that was the exception, not the rule. App St gave ya'll all you could handle. Florida had a choke hold on you at the end of the first half.
> 
> ...



Ouch. Sounds like someone got schooled


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 4, 2016)

Horns said:


> Ouch. Sounds like someone got schooled



yep, if he can read and comprehend.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I was worried more about GA than I am the Aggies



Vegas thinks TAMU is a significantly better team than UGA. I think most SEC fans would agree.

Don't be surprised if there's a let down game following that Hail Mary win.

If the Vols play like they did in the second half of the UF game, they can hang with anybody, but if they play like they have the other 90% of the season, TAMU should come away with a comfortable win.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Hopefully the sleeping giant will be awake for that game. Better hope yall don't play like you did last week



You've bumped your head. I hope you have a concussion baseline profile the Dr's can reference.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> All things considered I don't think I read you wrong at all. First of all you start with the woulda, coulda, shoulda's. Two can play that game. If we had Chubb in good health who's to say your D could have stopped him? You? That don't cut no ice hoss. As it was we spotted you and were running our second and third on the depth chart running backs against you and you couldn't stop us. Even our true freshmen got in on the act. Missing your 3 "NFL" D linemen is a weak sauce unless you are saying you have no depth on your D line and if that is the case then you really aren't contenders if 3 players missing a game makes the difference. What are the other 9 guys doing out there on the field? Sleep walking? I suggest you wake them up ricky tick.
> 
> Your team has a bad habit of "sleep walking" all of last year and every game this year so far except for the 2nd half of the Florida game, but that was the exception, not the rule. App St gave ya'll all you could handle. Florida had a choke hold on you at the end of the first half.
> 
> ...



Chubb hasn't ran on anyone this year except NC who was almost dead last in rushing defense. I'm sure if Nicholls held him to 88? we could have done just as well.  We have faced 4 of the top 25 rushing teams in cfb and held them all under their avg. UF and GA without our total defense.  That's a victory.

And to set the record straight, it wasn't linemen out, it was 2 starting LBs. So instead of rotating 1s and 2s, we're rotating 2s and 3s. The other player,  Sutton-All sec CB takes away his side of the field in passing, rushing and not to mention his return ability. The 4th player out was suspended for the game. Justin Martin. You can't tell me a team in the sec losing FOUR starters ain't going to miss a beat. With that said,  we dfended the run up the middle fine. It was the edges where yall beat us with ya'll's backups (fresh legs) against our back ups. That's taking advantage of our back ups. That's exactly what yall should have done.  We didn't respect the run game.  Look at our formations. We was prepared for the play action .

Your 1st half and 2nd half arguments are null. That's why 2 half's are played. It would be nice to play 4 quarters and yeah they need to put a complete game together,  but if they can beat you in 2 quarters I'm all for it.  All that matters is that you have more points on the board at the end of the game. If this wasn't Tennessee, yall would be saying "good teams find ways to win". That's all Tennessee has been doing.  Call it luck,  call it adjustments,  call it teams giving up, or whatever you want,. Whatever it is,  we're playing winning football in the 2nd half.  Luck, or not,  we're 5-0 and in the drivers seat of the East. 

Maybe we do and have played poorly for a half since last year,  but we're moving in the right direction every year doing better than the last. Last year we couldn't close games, this year we have.  And as soon as everyone gives up on them, they win! 

Again,  you downing us for what yall almost did and what UF was doing before the half. We won.  That's all that matters. And as I've pointed out,  yall still wouldn't have beat us even without the lucky hail mary pass, if we didnt give up a TD on Hurd fumble.  Stupid, stupid play.  But that's part of football,  as is the hail Mary and everything else that happened in the game.  Mistakes,  bad calls etc.

The Dooley Jab that you called an excuse was pathetic at best.  You know good and well that man killed this program. The freshman jab. Not an excuse.  Look at our roster.  It's Jr. and sophmore heavy for a reason.  Freshmen been playing since Butch arrived.  And are still playing. What Kirby faces,  is nothing to what Butch had to endure. But as Tennessee fans, it's excuses, though for yall it's legitimate?

Back to the Vanilla play calling.  Appy State was as vanilla as it gets.  If one can't see that, he's a lost cause.  The talent allowed it to work.  While we barley snuck by,  it was a win. I'll skip forward to UF. That's our offense.  A balanced between the run and the pass with the read option thrown in.  We went back to Butch's offense against yall with runs up the middle twice,  then a sideline pass or a screen. That's Butch's vanilla. He don't even use Dobbs in read option. That's the play calling I hate and cost us games the previous 2 seasons.

I agree with you on ya'll being up for us and us laying down. I said that earlier in here today,  but the others didn't see it that way. It seems this team/staff can only play when it's urgent. But as long as they keep winning,  I don't care at this point.  I said it last year,  if we get a passing attack going,  watch out. It's there now. Everyone said Dobbs can't throw,  he is. Everyone Keeps counting us out, but can't beat us. A&M might and Bama might,  but it won't be easy.  And if I learned anything thus year,  it's not to give up on this team. Even if a little luck is needed with only 4 seconds and 47 yards to go. 



As for the faces,  yes I saw it.  I felt it,  it was sickening. But you know what?  It came right back on ya'll. The looks and disbelief on ya'll's faces was absolutely priceless.
DobbNailBoot


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> All things considered I don't think I read you wrong at all. First of all you start with the woulda, coulda, shoulda's. Two can play that game. If we had Chubb in good health who's to say your D could have stopped him? You? That don't cut no ice hoss. As it was we spotted you and were running our second and third on the depth chart running backs against you and you couldn't stop us. Even our true freshmen got in on the act. Missing your 3 "NFL" D linemen is a weak sauce unless you are saying you have no depth on your D line and if that is the case then you really aren't contenders if 3 players missing a game makes the difference. What are the other 9 guys doing out there on the field? Sleep walking? I suggest you wake them up ricky tick.
> 
> Your team has a bad habit of "sleep walking" all of last year and every game this year so far except for the 2nd half of the Florida game, but that was the exception, not the rule. App St gave ya'll all you could handle. Florida had a choke hold on you at the end of the first half.
> 
> ...



and the truth shall set you free.......


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 4, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've bumped your head. I hope you have a concussion baseline profile the Dr's can reference.



Yes cause ya'll's big 8.5 points per quarter against a 2-3 KY was awesome. Y'all are Lucky to have gotten by Ole Miss. And that's the only real test yall have had yet.  Y'all still have to play Arkansas, LSU, A&M and UT. We've already played and beat 3 ranked teams and will be tested by #8 aTm this week. Not saying Bama will or won't be good,  but right now yall have proved NOTHING


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes cause ya'll's big 8.5 points per quarter against a 2-3 KY was awesome. Y'all are Lucky to have gotten by Ole Miss. And that's the only real test yall have had yet.  Y'all still have to play Arkansas, LSU, A&M and UT. We've already played and beat 3 ranked teams and will be tested by #8 aTm this week. Not saying Bama will or won't be good,  but right now yall have proved NOTHING



You are gonna have a hard time convincing folks that UT should be taken seriously based on performance, but Bama shouldn't.  A win over Ole Miss means more than wins over UF and UGA. 

       Points For - Points Against
Bama      220   -    65
10RC      165    -    115


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> You are gonna have a hard time convincing folks that UT should be taken seriously based on performance, but Bama shouldn't.  A win over Ole Miss means more than wins over UF and UGA.
> 
> Points For - Points Against
> Bama      220   -    65
> 10RC      165    -    115



Still Bama has not played anyone. They have played 3 Kentucky schools aND a 2-3 loss USC.  We have played 3 ranked teams. Stats are good,  but can be misleading


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Still Bama has not played anyone. They have played 3 Kentucky schools aND a 2-3 loss USC.  We have played 3 ranked teams. Stats are good,  but can be misleading



UT hasn't played ANYONE!!!!! You are also the one that predicted the MIGHTY App State would slaughter the Canes! 

Keep Sleepwalking...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes cause ya'll's big 8.5 points per quarter against a 2-3 KY was awesome. Y'all are Lucky to have gotten by Ole Miss. And that's the only real test yall have had yet.  Y'all still have to play Arkansas, LSU, A&M and UT. We've already played and beat 3 ranked teams and will be tested by #8 aTm this week. Not saying Bama will or won't be good,  but right now yall have proved NOTHING



Hey Unicoidawg, change this idjits name to "Bliss". He spends a lot of time there apparently. 
He apparently doesn't know what 3rd and 4th string talent looks like when they're on the field. The word "depth" and on field experience is something 10uhc has no clue about. Saban plays ours every chance he gets. 

Oh wait, that's probably because our 3rd and 4th string talent is as good as 10uhc's 1st string window lickers.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> UT hasn't played ANYONE!!!!! You are also the one that predicted the MIGHTY App State would slaughter the Canes!
> 
> Keep Sleepwalking...



VT, UF, GA is far superior than Western Ky, KENT STATE,  and KY. 

We'll sleepwalk all the way to ATL!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Unicoidawg, change this idjits name to "Bliss". He spends a lot of time there apparently.
> He apparently doesn't know what 3rd and 4th string talent looks like when they're on the field. The word "depth" and on field experience is something 10uhc has no clue about. Saban plays ours every chance he gets.
> 
> Oh wait, that's probably because our 3rd and 4th string talent is as good as 10uhc's 1st string window lickers.


Ahhh now depth matters? Where have you been the past 4 years?  We're still building depth. And not everyone has the luxury of Ohio State and Alabama. Even Alabama can't throw in 4 back ups on defense and not expect a significant drop off. That's common logic. The mighty aTm didn't look too hot last week without 3-4 of their starters. And fire the love of God, we all know Chubb going down never had any bearing on ya'll.

Talkin' bout idgits. My God look at some of the stuff yall post. BTW pick a team.  Everyone knows you can't root for 2 SEC schools. That's like a man wanting a husband and a wife. It just ain't right


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2016)

And for the record.  Back ups are there to give starters a breather, yardage situations, and injury.  They are not ideal for starting and playing 4 quarters. These are guys usually still developing. They are not starters for reasons. They usually make costly mistakes, or just can't contribute yet


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> VT, UF, GA is far superior than Western Ky, KENT STATE,  and KY.
> 
> We'll sleepwalk all the way to ATL!



And wins over Ole Miss and USCw far more impressive than beating App St and Ohio. Comparing your most impressive wins to somebody else's least impressive wins doesn't mean anything.

The five teams that UT has beaten have combined for a whopping one win over ranked teams. That one win is UGA over UNC which you have been telling us for weeks was meaningless. You can't have it both ways. 

Let me ask you this, you saw the the Ole Miss/UGA game, would you be more impressed with the team that squeaked by Ole Miss or the team that squeaked by UGA?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Still Bama has not played anyone. They have played 3 Kentucky schools aND a 2-3 loss USC.  We have played 3 ranked teams. Stats are good,  but can be misleading



You have to burn down several times a day.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 5, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> The five teams that UT has beaten have combined for a whopping one win over ranked teams. That one win is UGA over UNC which you have been telling us for weeks was meaningless. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> And wins over Ole Miss and USCw far more impressive than beating App St and Ohio. Comparing your most impressive wins to somebody else's least impressive wins doesn't mean anything.
> 
> The five teams that UT has beaten have combined for a whopping one win over ranked teams. That one win is UGA over UNC which you have been telling us for weeks was meaningless. You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Let me ask you this, you saw the the Ole Miss/UGA game, would you be more impressed with the team that squeaked by Ole Miss or the team that squeaked by UGA?



USC is a big win only based off their name.  They are 2-3 man. And again it comes down to match ups. Which brings me back to my point on us having 4 back ups on against UGA ans 3 nfl guys out for 3 other games.  That creates match up problems.  On the same note ( match ups) Bama historically has problems with mobile qbs.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 5, 2016)

The Vols haven't played a complete game this season. And yet, have still managed to win out the first 5 games. The next two are going to take a 4 quarter effort and then some. This team reminds me of the 2010 Auburn team. Last second wins, crazy finishes to games. But they brought home a NC. We are a talented team that is still not mature, but we are improving weekly. I could care less if anyone takes us "serious" or not. Just keep winning. Nick Saban was quoted last week saying that UT was the game circled on his calendar. I don't think we win out by no means, but both Bama and A&M know they could loose to us. Ya'll can pick apart stats all day. Some of the ones you used last year don't exsist anymore. Butch is making strides with this program and dragging UT out of the gutter it was in. We went from 5 wins, to 7, to 9 last year. All with a three star roster everyone mocked. We are winning games this year like we lost them last year. But we are getting it done. No matter how close or ugly, a win is a win. But if we play the next two weeks like the first 5, we will go down.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Vegas thinks TAMU is a significantly better team than UGA. I think most SEC fans would agree.



Most football fans agree, also.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2016)

And out of the 5 we beat,  4 are top 25 in rushing, 3 are ranked. -GA now.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Most football fans agree, also.



Good thing the games are played on the field and not predictions or what fans think. How many upsets have we seen this year already?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2016)

And -6.5 for aTm is not significant considering 3 is given to the home team


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2016)

Put down the pipe Buck... Just put it down...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Good thing the games are played on the field and not predictions or what fans think. How many upsets have we seen this year already?



Does that include your predictions, too?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes cause ya'll's big 8.5 points per quarter against a 2-3 KY was awesome. Y'all are Lucky to have gotten by Ole Miss. And that's the only real test yall have had yet.  Y'all still have to play Arkansas, LSU, A&M and UT. We've already played and beat 3 ranked teams and will be tested by #8 aTm this week. Not saying Bama will or won't be good,  but right now yall have proved NOTHING



lets have a fun bet. i bet you bama is ranked higher in the final polls at the end of the season than the volsux. if bama is higher, you step away from here and do not post for a whole calendar year. i will do the same if the vols do better. wanna take a chance. im game. i have lots of fish to catch and fine wine to drink. wont bother me either way. care to accept my challenge. you have until this friday to put up or shut up.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> lets have a fun bet. i bet you bama is ranked higher in the final bcs polls at the end of the season than the volsux. if bama is higher, you step away from here and do not post for a whole calendar year. i will do the same if the vols do better. wanna take a chance. im game. i have lots of fish to catch and fine wine to drink. wont bother me either way. care to accept my challenge. you have until this friday to put up or shut up.



I'll take that bet all day, as long as we restrict it to the BCS poll.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hop in if you wish. whomever you are.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'll take that bet all day, as long as we restrict it to the BCS poll.



so. you think the vols finish higher than bama at the end of the year idjit.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> USC is a big win only based off their name.  They are 2-3 man.



I'm not saying USCw is a great team, but they aren't a cupcake. They've got a lot of talent on the field. It's a bigger win than taking down VT on opening day. Keep in mind that two of USCw's losses are to Top 10 teams. I don't think UT has even played a Top 15 team yet, and they have struggled with the cupcakes they've played.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Most football fans agree, also.



Nobody asked you.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'll take that bet all day, as long as we restrict it to the BCS poll.



final poll by the committee idjit.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2016)

you still game ranger.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'll take that bet all day, as long as we restrict it to the BCS poll.



whatever the cfp committee puts out. you want some of this ranger. step up or shut up.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> whatever the cfp committee puts out. you want some of this ranger. step up or shut up.



Nope.  Not unless you adhere to the rules set forth in your original post of using the BCS poll.

Aren't you the one who wanted to bet me that Ga Tech would beat FSU this year, too?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> final poll by the committee idjit.



Committee doesn't put out the final poll, they just rank the four playoff teams, idjit.

Do you know anything besides "Row Tide" and casting out demons?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Committee doesn't put out the final poll, they just rank the four playoff teams, idjit.
> 
> Do you know anything besides "Row Tide" and casting out demons?



what ooll you want to use idjit


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2016)

ap is fine too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2016)

What I do know is FSU, UT and UGA won't be in the final poll..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Does that include your predictions, too?



It does. It's a toss up to me because I'm not convinced they are who most think they are.  I pick UT  because I know what we're capable of.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It does. It's a toss up to me because I'm not convinced they are who most think they are.  I pick UT  because I know what we're capable of.





Now they are going to win it all... 

You must have some really good stuff you are smoking! You should stop, it's killing your brain cells..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What I do know is FSU, UT and UGA won't be in the final poll..



Which one, the BCS or playoff committee's?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> what ooll you want to use idjit



I don't know who issues the final ooll?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now they are going to win it all...
> 
> You must have some really good stuff you are smoking! You should stop, it's killing your brain cells..



I didn't say win it all.  But we have a good chance at the playoffs. We hung with the best last year. We're doing what we couldn't last year.  It's not that hard to see.  If we play 4 quarters, we're on the cfbpo


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I didn't say win it all.  But we have a good chance at the playoffs. We hung with the best last year. We're doing what we couldn't last year.  It's not that hard to see.  If we play 4 quarters, we're on the cfbpo




Funny how you keep saying "Last Year"... Playoffs!! 

You want to make a bet on that one?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2016)

I use last year with this team because it's still the same players.  I won't use last year,  next year


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Chubb hasn't ran on anyone this year except NC who was almost dead last in rushing defense. I'm sure if Nicholls held him to 88? we could have done just as well.  We have faced 4 of the top 25 rushing teams in cfb and held them all under their avg. UF and GA without our total defense.  That's a victory.
> 
> And to set the record straight, it wasn't linemen out, it was 2 starting LBs. So instead of rotating 1s and 2s, we're rotating 2s and 3s. The other player,  Sutton-All sec CB takes away his side of the field in passing, rushing and not to mention his return ability. The 4th player out was suspended for the game. Justin Martin. You can't tell me a team in the sec losing FOUR starters ain't going to miss a beat. With that said,  we dfended the run up the middle fine. It was the edges where yall beat us with ya'll's backups (fresh legs) against our back ups. That's taking advantage of our back ups. That's exactly what yall should have done.  We didn't respect the run game.  Look at our formations. We was prepared for the play action .
> 
> ...



Thank you for illustrating my point. It took you a lot of words just to say "You're right elfiii".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Thank you for illustrating my point. It took you a lot of words just to say "You're right elfiii".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I didn't say win it all.  But we have a good chance at the playoffs. We hung with the best last year. We're doing what we couldn't last year.  It's not that hard to see.  If we play 4 quarters, we're on the cfbpo



My, how a year has changed everything..


----------

